# General > Photography >  "For whom the bell tolls."

## Kenn

This derelict church on the Westfield road just had the light right today.

----------


## Happy Guy

Nice shot - I like the close up - as a bellringer, I love to see old church bells, but its a shame to see them silent!

----------


## North Light

Liz,

Good light, the close up works particularly well.

----------

